
Wartime Albert Camus letter lays bare his Vichy-era anguish - pseudolus
https://www.theguardian.com/books/2020/jan/03/wartime-albert-camus-letter-lays-bare-his-vichy-era-anguish
======
yournewsday
War is obviously awful in many ways. Camus discusses some of its worst
aspects: The death of human creativity and the destruction of our physical and
intellectual abilities and histories.

